# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  server cs 1.6 shqiptar ne net

## moskos

tung njerz, mbasi se disa prej jush luajn cs 1.6 a mundeni me me tregu se a ka nje sever shqiptar ne net (steam), se kam lyp por deri tash akoma nuk kam pas sukses

tungi

flm

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

A mund te me jepni ndonje link per te shkarkuar Kete versionin e cs 1.6 steam?

----------


## Gerdi

duhet te kesh  acc ne steam qe ta shkarkosh dhe te marresh steam

per sa i perket server shqiptar dhe un kam luajtur ca her po skam gjetur ndonje server shqiptar deri tani

----------


## KOKASHTA

Shoku me car kam degju eshte icik si veshtir me gjet server shqiptar.
Po gjete ndonje server tek - tuk kosovar ose maqedons, se shqiperia eshte icik dobet me internetin.

Hajt pra

----------


## FreeZe

Futu ke ky server se jane nja 5 shqiptare ketu 64.20.45.231:27016.Pastaj me ke edhe mua qe i bej zbor te gjitheve.Ne /top15 me ke te parin per here edhe ne futu ne kohen 5-10 se rreth kesaj ore me ke mua.Me emrin FreeZe jam eshte nje shqiptar tjeter me emrin ALBASOUL,ShQiPe Headshot eshte dhe nje KOSOVARI.

----------


## FreeZe

Ne oren 5-10 mbasdite e kisha fjalen. Me oren (EST) USA .Qe i bie nga ora 11 e nates me shqiperine.Pastaj ne qofte se do te kerkosh shko tek kjo faqe www.game-monitor.com dhe tek search shkruaj emra shqiptaresh si Psh: albania,aLb,albasoul,shqipe etj etj .Aty te thote IP e serverit dhe copjoje IP dhe futu nqs te lejne.

----------


## FreeZe

Te kam gjet 2 servera kosovar 80.80.170.72:27015
80.80.170.70:27015

----------


## jack_sparow

sa duhet te jete shpejesia minimale e internetit per te lojtur cs1 1.6 ne net?

----------


## FreeZe

Varet nga distanca.me 56 kps edhe poshte nuk luhet .Duhet DSL,T1,T3 ect ect.

----------


## Gerdi

me 512kbps dhe nje server ne europe un luaja mir fare

----------


## KOKASHTA

O cuna megjithmend na jepni ndonje server qe te takohemi edhe te lujm kot per qejf te shofim se qendrojm ne CS  :shkelje syri: 
Po ashtu po nuk ditet ju ndonje me thoni se ju jap un ene lujm 1 cop here.

----------


## FreeZe

Kokashte na jep IP e serverit dhe lujme kur  te doni ju.Non-steam se steam nuk e blen njeri.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ok, i second te shkarkoj icik CS-n se e kam fshi.
1.6 do lujm okay?

----------


## FreeZe

Po Cs 1.6 do luajme.Dhe me thuaj IP.Luajme nga ora 9 e darkes me oren tuaj.Une luaj nga USA  dhe pingun do e kem rreth 130-150 .ok

----------


## KOKASHTA

hmmm

icik e veshtire me lujt, se te nxjerrin perjasht me Ping mbi 100...  :i ngrysur:  Ok e provojm nje here...

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ok dakord takohemi ne oren tende me oren e Rumanise ne serverin */connect dotcomi.rdsnet.ro* !

Shpresoj te mos harrosh dhe mos harroj.

Hajt

----------


## jack_sparow

Si te futemi ne te tjeret te lozim njehere?Duhet ndonje gje tjeter apo thjesh nga counter strik duhet te hysh ne ky server?(Nuk kemi luajtur ndonjehere ne internet me cs prandaj)

----------


## KOKASHTA

Thjesht cs...

Dhe ne console shkruaj ate qe te dhash un

----------


## KOKASHTA

Un jam fut ...jam me amrin @LB_KOKA<<Cs>>

----------


## jack_sparow

hej,une u futa njehere ne kjo po me nxoren menjehere.Si te hyj tani?Kishte nja 8 veta atje.

----------

